# 1970's Salmon trivia. Are you up for it



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

When I began Salmon fishing with dad in the mid 1970's there were two popular spoons. Can you name them?? Also for extra bonus question, which lure came along about 1978-80 time frame to begin the Salmon spoon explosion in Michigan?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

ted stehney said:


> When I began Salmon fishing with dad in the mid 1970's there were two popular spoons. Can you name them?? Also for extra bonus question, which lure came along about 1978-80 time frame to begin the Salmon spoon explosion in Michigan?


 
I also started fishing salmon with my Dad in the early 70s but for the life of me I can't think what spoons we used....................that was undoubtably the result of bad living in the 60s. 

I believe the bonus question is Northport Nailer..............I could be wrong on that however as my wife says I'm rarely right..:rant:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Northport Nailer, Southport Slammer, Doctor spoons, Oslo Spinners, Pink Lady At least that's what we used in Indiana waters of Lake MI.

Yeck Spoons, one of the oldest, has been around since the late 60's


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

Charger, Spring Spoon, Flutter spoon, Andy Reeker, Billy Bait... as Stein mentioned - the Northport Nailer really changed the industry.

Big Dig & Fireplugs from Luhr Jenson


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

Needlefish was another popular one back then.


----------



## Eco (Mar 16, 2006)

Miller spoons and Sutton spoons, Flutter spoons and Lucky's? I Know the lite hammered spoon that was half lime used in Ludington- Manistee was one of the best early spoons (was it the Lucky?). Then came Chargers, Manistee wobblers, Huron Herrings, and Lightning's. The Northport was definatly the new biggest deal in spoons. Had some of the first stingers from the guys staying at Orchard beach state park in the early 80's, black stingers were awsome baits back then.


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

You guys are good. Stein I still have a few Pink Ladies, and even a Deep Six. The bonus question I think was to easy. The Nailer sure did improve our catch rate. Along with the Slammer. Zeboy got the Charger spoon that I was thinking of. We caught alot on the Charger. Yeck, the original Yeck that is, would not be the spoon I am thinking of. But the Yeck caught its share of salmon for us. (I'll take the modern Yeck over the original now a days.) Walleye the 60's I was drinking lemonade and eating Little Debbies. I do enjoy the music though. Think about that other spoon guys. It could be a tough one. Was also used for pike by us with more success. Not Cleo, KO, or Daredevle.


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

5 of diamonds??


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

or williams wobbler?


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Hmmm...the answer is: 

Two size # 2 treble hooks on 80lb line with a 5 ounce hex bank sinker on the bottom.  :lol:


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Loco Spoons, Rattlesnake, and Chargers are the ones that I can remember and still have.

Steve


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Aside from silver spiders and croton crabs, I remember the old West side wackers!


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

ted stehney said:


> You guys are good. Stein I still have a few Pink Ladies, and even a Deep Six. The bonus question I think was to easy. The Nailer sure did improve our catch rate. Along with the Slammer. Zeboy got the Charger spoon that I was thinking of. We caught alot on the Charger. Yeck, the original Yeck that is, would not be the spoon I am thinking of. But the Yeck caught its share of salmon for us. (I'll take the modern Yeck over the original now a days.) Walleye the 60's I was drinking lemonade and eating Little Debbies. I do enjoy the music though. Think about that other spoon guys. It could be a tough one. Was also used for pike by us with more success. Not Cleo, KO, or Daredevle.


Lets see, with being born July 15, of 1967, the only thing i think my Mom was worried about was getting me home from St. Josephs Hospital ALIVE during the Riots. My dad borrowed a 12 GA. from a freind to insure a safe passage back to Civil East Detroit where we lived. Needless to say, i was ****in yellow back then. Hey Ted, you going to the L.S.C.W.A Meeting tonight......

Mushy


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

I must be bored today because I am loving hearing all thes responses guys. The Loco and Rattlesnake were my buddy's favorites. He still puts the Loco on when I am not watching. ThousandCasts did you ever take in the maylee of snagging when it was legal? My dad took us to the mouth of the Muskegon River one night when I was about 9 or 10. Talk about crazy. Cussing, drinking, bon fires....Boy was that cool! And lots of huge salmon and fist fights. I love this time warping.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

thousandcasts said:


> Hmmm...the answer is:
> Two size # 2 treble hooks on 80lb line with a 5 ounce hex bank sinker on the bottom.  :lol:


 ahh yes, and the style of action one applies to this rig was called by us the "Croton Jerk". Yes, I witnessed and participated in what Ted S. is referring to; burned up alot of cheap reels!!!
I was thinking of Doctor Spoons and Pink Ladys (or a Red-Eye) for the first two (although we liked orange Tadpollies also) and the Northport Nailer for the last one.
I have a memory of my dad coming home from his first try at salmon in '67 and waking me & my brother up to show us the big silvers that he caught.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

ted stehney said:


> I must be bored today because I am loving hearing all thes responses guys. The Loco and Rattlesnake were my buddy's favorites. He still puts the Loco on when I am not watching. ThousandCasts did you ever take in the maylee of snagging when it was legal? My dad took us to the mouth of the Muskegon River one night when I was about 9 or 10. Talk about crazy. Cussing, drinking, bon fires....Boy was that cool! And lots of huge salmon and fist fights. I love this time warping.


Yes, that's how I started out and how I was introduced to salmon "fishing." Spend all summer sweating over a lead melter pouring up 5 ounce sinkers in anticipation of Sept. 10th (opening night). Buying that special "snagging stamp." Going to the whole sale place Bussing Bait in Homer to buy # 2 trebs and 80lb line in bulk. Making sure I had at least 4 Ryobi SX5 reels because they were so cheap that you always gutted them during a week long snagging trip. Doing plenty of push ups so the arms are all prepped up for the rigorous exercise known as the Tippy Two-Step. I remember my first king vividly. 14 years old and using every inch of strength and determination I had to keep that tail hooked sumbeech from going over the coffer. Ah yes, good times, good memories. 

Then by age 20, I had learned how to really fish for them and my desire to go legal snagging slowly faded into the sunset--but I have some awesome memories of those trips we used to make. Piling 8 guys into a motor home and making the four hour trip from Hillsdale. Damn good memories those are!


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes they are Thousandcasts, yes they are. I just talked with dad about the two spoons. He recalled the charger. Then said Yeck for the second one. When I said I was thinking of Kush spoons he laughed and said "Kush spoons, we had every size and color. They stunk!" LOL The Tadpolly was also a favorite in spring and fall. J-Plugs and Tadpollies on White Lake for fall kings.


----------



## thomas11 (Mar 30, 2006)

dare devel... and chargers.... the frist spoons produced in michigan....
but go bach a little more... body baits that killed more salmaon than any other??? flat fish... all of these are still produced today... and still work..


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Sure am glad I don't fish on the lake from one of these boats anymore!!! Those were some pretty crazy days.







[/IMG]


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Little Cleos ,KOs , Northport Nailers


----------

